# Need help on netboot of FreeBSD on mips routerboard



## AndyMatos (Apr 15, 2014)

I have two routerboards, RB433AH and I try to run FreeBSD on them. 
I follow the steps from the following links: 

http://loos.no-ip.org/routerboard/
https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/BuildingMIPS

But both two methods failed to make RB433AH boot from network on my computer. 

I am not quite sure about where the questions happens.But I suppose that there is something wrong with the build script i used.Since after run the build script,I didn't find any files under the tftpboot directory where it should be installed with kernel.So I tried to install the kernel into tftpboot directory by typing make in the cmd line, it works and install some file under the tftpboot directory,but I still cannot boot the RB433AH up. 
I also refer the netboot of FreeBSD of PC(http://www.freebsdwiki.net/index.php/In ... th_netboot),in this instruction, it copy the pxeboot directory into the tftpboot directory.I have no idea about which files should I copy into tftpboot directory,or should I still use the make installkernel command to install the kernel into tftpboot directory. 

I also suppose that maybe there is something wrong with my dhcp configuration.Since RB433AH even got the IP address from my computer's dhcp server.But I was completely follow the dhcp step of two instructions.Maybe I should use dnsmasq to do the dhcp configuration?Since I install openwrt into RB433AH successfully by using dnsmasq. 

Can anyone offer some help l about running FreeBSD on the routerboard? 
I would appreciate it if you could offer the detailed tutorial!


----------



## lucifercipher (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi Andy,

I am new to this embedded scene myself but wanted to help anyway in some way. Andy has built FreeBSD for MIPS 
	
	



```
https://code.google.com/p/freebsd-wifi-build/
```
 but its for a TPLINK brand wireless router clocked at 400Mhz. His contact information is also present on google code. The good things about most developers is that they respond on priority and with detailed instructions.


----------



## AndyMatos (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi, lucifercipher
Thanks for your reply!
I have looked at these scripts in the link you supply and I think I have solve the problem of dhcp since the board get ip address from the server.
But I still  confused about the build scripts, it still doesn't install anything under tftpboot directory.
Maybe I should try the contact inforamtion on the googlecode to seek for help


----------

